# New record? 8v-T Content



## SELFMADE (Mar 30, 2006)

Finally got to the Dyno yesterday.








This was the highest number @ 19psi. After 19psi it started to heat soak and pull timing. These numbers are on boost only. I still have a direct port WMI setup to tune and a Bottle incase I cant hit the number I want. Planning to change some of the boost tubing and install the ported head to see if a can get the turbo to spool faster. Right now Im not seeing full spool til 4200rpms which seems fishy to say the least on a .48 hot side. 
Set-up...
-ABA w/ 9:1 JEs, stock rods/crank, ARP Studs and bolts
-OBD-2 8v X-flow head. 1mm OS valves NO PORTWORK!
-t3/t4 .48/.60
-268/260 Cam
-Volkstech Short Runner
-C2 42lb/3bar File (Big Thanks to these guys) 
-2.5" downpipe w/ dump
-Walbro fuel pump
-MSD Digital 6-plus box and HVC-2 coil.
-bkr7e @ .030" 
*Thanks to Ethan Stewart (owner) USRT and C2.*


_Modified by SELFMADE at 6:48 PM 9-12-2007_


----------



## crashnburn987 (May 11, 2004)

*Re: New record? 8v-T Content (SELFMADE)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: New record? 8v-T Content (SELFMADE)*

Fix that dip, son! And, let's see what happens with that water/alcohol injection. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 96jettatrek2.0 (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: New record? 8v-T Content (SELFMADE)*

nice work.


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: New record? 8v-T Content (96jettatrek2.0)*

Very nice numbers, however not close to a record, the number 441whp comes to my head right away, ABA motor with custom cam and off the shelf T3/T4, C16 too.
again, looking good
Paul


----------



## poopooplatter (Jan 15, 2005)

*Re: New record? 8v-T Content (SELFMADE)*

I <3 Chubb!
I think it's time we push for 400whp on my car.








My wife listens to you more then me......just sweet talk her. please


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: New record? 8v-T Content (poopooplatter)*

well if a bit over 400 is the magic number....then get on it chubb! 
nice job.....
wheres mr. supercharger when you need him...


----------



## SELFMADE (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: New record? 8v-T Content (BoostFactory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostFactory* »_Very nice numbers, however not close to a record, the number 441whp comes to my head right away, ABA motor with custom cam and off the shelf T3/T4, C16 too.
again, looking good
Paul

Thats the number Im looking to beat. However that car ran standalone and c16.... was it sprayed to spool? Im looking to do this on Motronic, maybe 100 octane and WMI. 
Also this car is fully emisions legal and the A/c is going back in asap.








Just like when I was told 280whp is it for the 42lb injectors... Ill do better. 
Where is Charger Guy?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: New record? 8v-T Content (SELFMADE)*

Kind of high numbers for 19psi on a 0.48 A/R








I could just be out of the 8V game too long.Congrats on the 305whp though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## skillton (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: New record? 8v-T Content (Wizard-of-OD)*

not even close... keep trying
talk to purple-pill while you're at it.


----------



## SELFMADE (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: New record? 8v-T Content (skillton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skillton* »_not even close... keep trying
talk to purple-pill while you're at it.

Is this the vehicle that made 441whp? If so, enough said.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: New record? 8v-T Content (SELFMADE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SELFMADE* »_
Is this the vehicle that made 441whp? If so, enough said. 

yes sir, and there are others


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: New record? 8v-T Content (poopooplatter)*

this thing is a beast. <3 the 2 step.
Open her up with a 3" and add the WMI. 
Then we'll see if my car and his dyno at the same #s (after my walboro and IC piping are done ofcourse). Ill pay for the next hr at the dyno for my car and his. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and Ill be the one to blow the car up on the drive home.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

8v ARMY IS GROWING!!!


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

Very nice numbers. I'm not clear what turbo you're using, you wrote .60, but is it a 60 trim or just a .60 a/r compressor housing?
Spool sounds about normal for a T3/T04E 60 trim on a ABA ...
Can we get some pics?


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: New record? 8v-T Content (SELFMADE)*

in brazil there are 700+hp abas.









lol - nice job. I hope to be right around there when my wallet grows a little bit more.
he said .48 hotside - probably needs bigger dp/exhaust?


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: New record? 8v-T Content (pwnt by pat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pwnt by pat* »_in brazil there are 700+hp abas.









lol - nice job. I hope to be right around there when my wallet grows a little bit more.
he said .48 hotside - probably needs bigger dp/exhaust?

ran straight outta the 2.5" dp. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: New record? 8v-T Content (SELFMADE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SELFMADE* »_
Thats the number Im looking to beat. However that car ran standalone and c16.... was it sprayed to spool? Im looking to do this on Motronic, maybe 100 octane and WMI. 
Also this car is fully emisions legal and the A/c is going back in asap.








Just like when I was told 280whp is it for the 42lb injectors... Ill do better. 
Where is Charger Guy? 

This car ran 10.7 in 2001/02 and was an exhaust away from being a daily driver. I was told that a stock 16v couldn't do more then 400whp so i had to do more to prove my point. And who told you that 42lb injectors cant do more than 280whp???


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: New record? 8v-T Content (SELFMADE)*

The turbo in question here is a T3T4E 50trim 60ar compe, 48ar turbine 4 bolt stage 3.
Thats the turbo we use on the MKIII 2.0L kits


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

i am simply amazed at how well it holds its power after that weird dip up top! it doesnt seem like it will drop til after 7k!! for an 8v THATS SPECTACULAR!!!


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: New record? 8v-T Content (Rippinralf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rippinralf* »_The turbo in question here is a T3T4E 50trim 60ar compe, 48ar turbine 4 bolt stage 3.
Thats the turbo we use on the MKIII 2.0L kits

Good choice for a turbo kit, however, not going to break that record on boost alone.
cheers
Paul


----------



## Yeah Right! (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: New record? 8v-T Content (BoostFactory)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for 2.0T's...


----------



## SELFMADE (Mar 30, 2006)

Turbo is too laggy. Looking into a GT3076 or GT35r+spray. I need to be making boost earier then I am with the current snail.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (SELFMADE)*

Allen made well over 400 without the spray and I think Zach and Paul W weren't far behind him.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (SELFMADE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SELFMADE* »_Turbo is too laggy. Looking into a GT3076 or GT35r+spray. I need to be making boost earier then I am with the current snail. 
when do you start to spool and when do you see full spool?


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_Allen made well over 400 without the spray and I think Zach and Paul W weren't far behind him.

on a 60-1 stage 5


----------



## SELFMADE (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_when do you start to spool and when do you see full spool?

4-5psi @ 4200 19psi @5k


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (SELFMADE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SELFMADE* »_
4-5psi @ 4200 19psi @5k
with a .48 hotside thats JUST LUDACRIS!!??? why so late??


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_ why so late??

i'm a bit confused on this too....


----------



## SELFMADE (Mar 30, 2006)

only thing I can think of is 9:1 compression and the current cam has 112* of overlap.


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: (SELFMADE)*

or the turbo is Kaput. Wanna try the .63 on it tomorrow (swap out turbos for the hell of it.) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (IwannaGTI)*

I got a precision sc61 with the s housing sitting around if you want to bolt it up for sh!ts and internals pouring through the block.


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

with my .48 hot side I had 23psi+ at about 3300 .50 cold t3/t4e
I suspect timing.


----------



## SELFMADE (Mar 30, 2006)

Im running base timing set 2* advanced.


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

*Re: (SELFMADE)*

where is your A/F on this dyno run?
also, at redline on a 3rd gear pull, where are you EGTs?
cam gear? if so what is the setting? +4?


----------



## SELFMADE (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: (g60vwr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60vwr* »_where is your A/F on this dyno run?
also, at redline on a 3rd gear pull, where are you EGTs?
cam gear? if so what is the setting? +4?

Ill check all of my logs in the morning. 
Dont have a EGT guage in the car. 
Stock cam gear.
Good call on the timing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Cam was one tooth retarded. Also had a leaking Intake manifold gasket. Very Leaky http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Figured this would be a good time to make new boost tubing for it, Im not a big fan of the supplied turbo outlet to intercooler inlet from kinetic. Did a great job one the old setup but I think its to restrictive for where Id like to be as far as WHP. 
Ill have it back together tomorrow. Hope she runs better this time.


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

*Re: (SELFMADE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SELFMADE* »_
Ill check all of my logs in the morning. 
Dont have a EGT guage in the car. 
Stock cam gear.
Good call on the timing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Cam was one tooth retarded. Also had a leaking Intake manifold gasket. Very Leaky http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Figured this would be a good time to make new boost tubing for it, Im not a big fan of the supplied turbo outlet to intercooler inlet from kinetic. Did a great job one the old setup but I think its to restrictive for where Id like to be as far as WHP. 
Ill have it back together tomorrow. Hope she runs better this time. 

awesome... then back to the dyno?


----------



## The Green (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: (g60vwr)*

nice to see these numbers
gives me a good impression on what is possible on mine (same turbo, but fully worked + mech head)
Can't wait until I have my engine back








Keep us updated on the new results!!


----------



## SELFMADE (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: (g60vwr)*

hp/tq/af from the dyno.









_Quote, originally posted by *g60vwr* »_
awesome... then back to the dyno?

You better believe it!








Along with a EGT gauge, might bring along another cam to compare power bands.
Head is coming along well. I talked with the machinist this morning. He said the intake side flowed 230cfms and 210cfms for the exhaust. Hes gonna keep porting and testing the head till its at the stock castings limits. Im not gonna start welding on more material or anything like that. Hoping to hit 235+cfms. That should get me where I want to be and retain drivablity. 


_Modified by SELFMADE at 4:22 PM 9-16-2007_


----------



## The Green (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: (SELFMADE)*

is that torque on the wheels or on the engine?
Is it normal to be so low?
ah, sorry, I see it's ft/lbs
Am I then correct that that equals to 373NM?
that's a nice number


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

235+cfms huh? thats pretty good flow. this thing is gonna rip up on he 16vT's. i was gonna get into a serious 8vT for big numbers, but 16v's finally got my attention.
awesome job and super good numbers!


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

that's a lot of flow on the head.... How would that retain stock driveability? So free flowing that spool comes in sooner?


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*

Good job..........
still hoping to to beat that number next week.........








where is BBM now








the cam timing killed spool..as well as vacume leaks 
lets see 350 this time arround


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

Your done on the #42 software. Too lean for my comfort atleast. Time for more fuel http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by VWn00b at 10:30 PM 9-16-2007_


----------



## SELFMADE (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: (VWn00b)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWn00b* »_Your done on the #42 software. Too lean for my comfort atleast. Time for more fuel http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by VWn00b at 10:30 PM 9-16-2007_

... and Atwood said I was done at 280whp.








Car is back up and running but will not hold more then 15psi without breaking up. bkr7e`s @ .030" with a MSD HVC-2 coil (25K Volts). I didnt get a shot at logging the pulls (its hard enough to drive). Ill take care of that tomorrow maybe try a set of bkr8e`s or some bkr8ix`s. Its getting late and I have work in the morning. :cheers:


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (SELFMADE)*

try closing up the plug gap to 23 or 25 and try again


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*

#60 lb time


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_try closing up the plug gap to 23 or 25 and try again
yep try that! worked for me! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (IwannaGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IwannaGTI* »_#60 lb time









That should be next


----------



## SELFMADE (Mar 30, 2006)

Ill do that. Ive been playing with gaps on these plugs for weeks. Im also gonna get a set of bkr8ix on stand by


----------



## anti bling (Dec 13, 2003)

*Re: (SELFMADE)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sam6 (Aug 28, 2004)

*Re: (anti bling)*

yo chubb i got a 35r sitting next to me, you said you wanted to make some power right?


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (Sam6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sam6* »_yo chubb i got a 35r sitting next to me, you said you wanted to make some power right?

haha


----------



## skillton (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_8v ARMY IS GROWING!!! 

16v army will always win.
I drive a open dp 16v daily.


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (skillton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skillton* »_
16v army will always win.
I drive a open dp 16v daily.

Well duh...
thank you captian obvious.
8v is a very capible motor that's able to turn some heads http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## skillton (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pwnt by pat* »_
Well duh...
thank you captian obvious.
8v is a very capible motor that's able to turn some heads http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

never said it wasn't... just saying the 16v army is out in full force


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (skillton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skillton* »_
never said it wasn't... just saying the 16v army is out in full force
















Open dump tubes are lame
And get to tuning...250 is 8vt HP not 16vt hp


----------



## SELFMADE (Mar 30, 2006)

No matter what plugs I put in this car, I can toss in some fresh bkr7e`s make on efull pull then it starts to break up again. WTF? 
Im rocking bkr7e`s @ .025" and its still keeps breaking up after one full pull through 2-3 and 4th. I dont get it.


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (SELFMADE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SELFMADE* »_No matter what plugs I put in this car, I can toss in some fresh bkr7e`s make on efull pull then it starts to break up again. WTF? 
Im rocking bkr7e`s @ .025" and its still keeps breaking up after one full pull through 2-3 and 4th. I dont get it. 

I still think your pushing too much psi on the 440s. Your too lean after 5200rpm which could be your cause. Try turning it down a little bit and see what happens.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (VWn00b)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWn00b* »_I still think your pushing too much psi on the 440s. Your too lean after 5200rpm which could be your cause. Try turning it down a little bit and see what happens.

You can see that the engine makes power linearly above that dip point. If the injectors were going static right there, they'd jump into 100% duty cycle and you'd see a corresponding drop (or at least sudden change in the output). You'd also see an immediate richening of the mixture at that point. The air/fuel logs there reveal no such trouble. I say that this is ignition related.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
You can see that the engine makes power linearly above that dip point. If the injectors were going static right there, they'd jump into 100% duty cycle and you'd see a corresponding drop (or at least sudden change in the output). You'd also see an immediate richening of the mixture at that point. The air/fuel logs there reveal no such trouble. I say that this is ignition related.


you can start by tossing the msd in the nearest river.
they are no good..that's why drag racers and nascar guys have 2 on board at all times......there quality sucks......had seven of them in the day....all died in 1-3 years http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Modified by Salsa GTI at 11:15 AM 9-19-2007_


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*

i have a obd1 42lb injector 2.0L t3....same thing...15psi BAM breaks up bad....no clue....


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_i have a obd1 42lb injector 2.0L t3....same thing...15psi BAM breaks up bad....no clue....

kinda makes sense- the car comes from factory with no boost- after 1 bar of boost pressure the ECU does not know what to do and you are relying on the data extrapolated by the tuner. Kind of like flipping a switch
As for MSD boxes- They are used by lots of people in lots of different motorsports- If they were that bad then they wouldnt be in almost every performance internal combustion engine combination imagine able.
The reason to have two is simple- Redundancy. If you can have 2 run 2. These guys live off those cars. If they dont run, or run poorly- those guys may not have a job next season.
Thats not just MSD they run doubles of - it is critical components. Most top fuel cars run 2 Vertex magnetos. Its good to have when its needed.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (g60vwr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60vwr* »_
kinda makes sense- the car comes from factory with no boost- after 1 bar of boost pressure the ECU does not know what to do and you are relying on the data extrapolated by the tuner. Kind of like flipping a switch


umm not really...it has C2 stuff in it..MANY C2 cars do over 15psi...


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_
umm not really...it has C2 stuff in it..MANY C2 cars do over 15psi...

its really a guess but it does make sense. At least to me- I never said it wouldnt do 15 psi+ My point is the transition from fine to rough at 15 psi(1 bar) could be due to that the ecu is capable of only seeing 1 bar because it has no provision for positive manifold pressure


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (g60vwr)*

Sure redundancy in a racing vehicle.....but in a street car?
The factory does not rely on redundant ignition components.......Some should









I still blame the magic box.....I'll tell you at the end of this week when my stock ignition is able to handle more boost than that.
And any ignition brand is better than MSD there theory is good but quality control in there factory's is poor...their circuit boards are flimsy with weak traces and there solder joints are cold and crappy....thus they fail at an alarming rate..... I wont ever rely on there stuff ever again....Crane Jacob's Accell...stock..anything but MSD
End of MSD rant


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (g60vwr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60vwr* »_
its really a guess but it does make sense. At least to me- I never said it wouldnt do 15 psi+ My point is the transition from fine to rough at 15 psi(1 bar) could be due to that the ecu is capable of only seeing 1 bar because it has no provision for positive manifold pressure 

Not true.....IM Jeff at C2 you have another problem afoot.here some place me hardy...aaaaarrrgggg....
OH so it's national talk like a pirate day








Have you swapped out things like ign coil...plug wires....checked for proper engine ground..or ground to the ign components?
These things are paramount when using forced induction....
I have seen more super weird computer and ign problems due to bad grounds and week voltage to the computer components.....
And this from stock stuff and stand alone stuff...


_Modified by Salsa GTI at 9:09 AM 9-19-2007_


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_
me hardy...aaaaarrrgggg....
OH so it's national talk like a pirate day










you watch channel 69news this morning?!


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_
you watch channel 69news this morning?!









NO npr was talking about it today..at 5:30...so were O&A..


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_i have a obd1 42lb injector 2.0L t3....same thing...15psi BAM breaks up bad....no clue....
mine does too







! so it stays at 13.5 lol...i think the maf has a cap on air flow and it will cut timing if it goes over that unless you have software to tell it otherwise...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (g60vwr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60vwr* »_My point is the transition from fine to rough at 15 psi(1 bar) could be due to that the ecu is capable of only seeing 1 bar because it has no provision for positive manifold pressure 

This ECU interprets a MAF signal which ranges from 0 - 5V. There is no transition point above 1bar/15psi. That the power delivery is smooth and linear above the point where the output breaks up on this graph clearly demonstrates that the MAF sensor has not been maxxed out. If the MAF was unable to differentiate the amount of air flow above a certain point you would see the air/fuel mixture immediately go lean after that point. The ignition timing would also become overly advanced which would cause all sorts of havoc (which would be observable in the dyno plot).


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_mine does too







! so it stays at 13.5 lol...i think the maf has a cap on air flow and it will cut timing if it goes over that unless you have software to tell it otherwise...


NOt true as stated above..and I ran 15psi for 5 months on my 99 ABA..no worries or problems...OBD2 current C2 tune....somthings up not the tune


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_

NOt true as stated above..and I ran 15psi for 5 months on my 99 ABA..no worries or problems...OBD2 current C2 tune....somthings up not the tune
 i wasnt sayin the software was the case in his situation.... you forget i dont have a tune so i'm sayin that even though i'm not maxing out the maf i think the ecu cuts timing after it sees a certain amount of airflow...


_Modified by the_q_jet at 11:46 AM 9-19-2007_


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

Refresh my memory what is your setup again?


----------



## SELFMADE (Mar 30, 2006)

Josh, NGK bkr8eix`s will cure that thing right up. ambient temps are lower right now=density. Swap them and crank the boost. 
E`s car is running 20psi now ALL DAY! Trans is the weak point now. hasnet broke yet but it WILL where im trying to go.

ANSWER: Im going REAR WHEEL DRIVE... FTW!
See you guys at H20... or you`ll see us.










_Modified by SELFMADE at 1:42 PM 9-19-2007_


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_Refresh my memory what is your setup again?
search my 'created topics'


----------



## SELFMADE (Mar 30, 2006)

Fully gutted the car today. EVERYTHING IS OUT! 
Today... complete interior. Dash, heater box, carpet, seat, sound deadening, now unneeded wiring. 
Tomorrow.... pull motor/trans, full exhuast, fuel tank, and cut rear pan and tunnel out.










_Modified by SELFMADE at 11:32 PM 9-19-2007_


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (SELFMADE)*

what the hell are you doing to that poor thing chubb?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (bugasm99)*

BEFORE H20?!!?
chubb you nuts or what?!! that like 10 days!?!


----------



## 91gl (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_
umm not really...it has C2 stuff in it..MANY C2 cars do over 15psi...

true. with my 42lb program it would break up at 25+ psi.


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: (91gl)*

that's 10 days and he wont be getting ANY sleep.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (IwannaGTI)*

i hope you guyys can pull it off!!! if i had time to think...i'd come and help- sounds like something stupid i'd do!! haha


----------



## SELFMADE (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: (bugasm99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bugasm99* »_what the hell are you doing to that poor thing chubb?

First I made it faster then stock
then I blew it up
then I blew it up agian
then I made its much faster
now Weve settled on donuts being more fun then fwd burnouts. 
216 hours till we leave. Wish me luck.


----------



## SELFMADE (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_i hope you guyys can pull it off!!! if i had time to think...i'd come and help- sounds like something stupid i'd do!! haha

Yeah me too, this is my ride down to the BBQ. Dont worry urs is next.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (SELFMADE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SELFMADE* »_
216 hours till we leave. Wish me luck.

stop typing and go!


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

i'll have to stop by after work since I foresee some long nights in the future. i'll provide the liquid energy.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (bugasm99)*

yea that will help haha


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

as you well know, ill do whatever I can to help as well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SELFMADE (Mar 30, 2006)

I <3 U GUYS! 
Ill be here til thrusday night (next thrusday) feel free to come by an keep me moving.


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: (SELFMADE)*

Im bringing you a case of Redbull on Saturday. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## poopooplatter (Jan 15, 2005)

*Re: (bugasm99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bugasm99* »_ i'll provide the powdered energy.


fixed it.


----------



## SELFMADE (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: (poopooplatter)*

Night #1- worked for 6 hours. Quattro anyone? Big thanks to Steve on this one. He helped out alot!



















_Modified by SELFMADE at 2:05 AM 9-21-2007_


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

more pics of the quat please


----------



## Sam6 (Aug 28, 2004)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

Chubb I think all the stuff you've been smokin is finally starting to pay off


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Sam6)*

bolted in? tunnel cut?


----------



## poopooplatter (Jan 15, 2005)

*Re: (SELFMADE)*

CHUBB & STEVE ARE GODS IN MY EYES!
I <3 VOLKSTECH


----------



## SELFMADE (Mar 30, 2006)

Steve got welders flash last night. Im in this alone. Hes at home with goo eye.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

damn that suks...wish i was up there i would finish up the welding for ya!


----------



## SELFMADE (Mar 30, 2006)

Ive got laz coming in to do the finish work. Thanks for the offer tho.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

i need as many connects as you! lol


----------



## SELFMADE (Mar 30, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (SELFMADE)*

You are 100% out of your mind and that is a wonderful thing.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (SELFMADE)*

you have many many problem my friend...thats why i like you


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

i can haz mk4 SRI


----------



## KESET (Sep 1, 2001)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

ill try to stop by tonight and cheer you on


----------



## SELFMADE (Mar 30, 2006)

NEED MATERIALS!!!!
4130 chromoly tubing 1 5/8" dia. about 8-10 feet. Ill take mild if thats all anyone has. Willing to send out a driver to pick it up. Thought I had enough til I decided on awd. HELP


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (SELFMADE)*

done deal.


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: (SELFMADE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SELFMADE* »_









thats better.







any specs?
so an 8vT in the audi huh? im building a 16v/ABAt for my 80q. just got my 5 cyl. pulled out. now to install and fabricate my intake and exhaust manifolds.


----------



## SELFMADE (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vagrant_mugen* »_
thats better.







any specs?
so an 8vT in the audi huh? im building a 16v/ABAt for my 80q. just got my 5 cyl. pulled out. now to install and fabricate my intake and exhaust manifolds.


Nope, Quattro driveline in a 97 jetta. Yeah its 8v for now. 16v/gt35r coming soon.


----------



## poopooplatter (Jan 15, 2005)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_done deal.

I <3 Josh too!
Team players FTW!


----------



## anti bling (Dec 13, 2003)

*Re: (SELFMADE)*

i know that working on the car, taking pics of the progress isn't going to be a priority but please take some. and post them. i would like to know how you guys are doing this. it sounds like something i would want to do.


----------



## SELFMADE (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_done deal.

... and I thought i was rad. This guy is the SH*T. ! <3 Ill be up soon.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (SELFMADE)*

no worries!


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

what generation audi is that drive line from? what are you doing for drive shafts?


----------



## SELFMADE (Mar 30, 2006)

3am holding strong. Ive got a big shopping list for tomorrow. 
Hands down Marco at Autohaus is the man. They have everything! 2am parts calls and he answers the phone. Rock ON!
Pat.... Im not to sure on the axles yet. Ill be picking up a dozen or so in about 9 hours at Marcos place. Hope to find something that fits or Ill just make my own.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (SELFMADE)*

when you coming up today?


----------



## vwmaniac16vr6 (Nov 17, 2004)

oh yes!


----------



## SELFMADE (Mar 30, 2006)

Just got back from AutoHaas with a truck load of parts and a bag of WhiteCastle. Time to DO WORK!


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (SELFMADE)*

do work son! i'll be on my way back from DC tomorrow night. I'll stop by if your up at the shop.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (bugasm99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bugasm99* »_do work son! i'll be on my way back from DC tomorrow night. I'll stop by if your up at the shop.
DUDE! you're in DC!!?? get at me, shoot me your number via PM!


----------



## SELFMADE (Mar 30, 2006)

You know I will be. Come through. We had a few visitors today/night. Just be ready to get dirty, we`ll put you to work! 
Quattro almost mounted. 3:?? Ethan even thinks Im nuts. 
Anyone want a job driving for parts? That 5 hour round trip killed me today.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (SELFMADE)*

come get your metal!!!!


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_DUDE! you're in DC!!?? get at me, shoot me your number via PM!

yeah, I actually thought of giving you a shout. my girl lives in fairfax, but I have my jetta, not the beetle. we'll definitely meet up next time i'm down.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

NICE!!


----------



## SELFMADE (Mar 30, 2006)

left last night around 7am (sunday morning) could not wake up today for the life of me. Just got to the shop and its 5:30 pm. Long night ahead of me. Ill get some pics up in a few minutes. Ive got some parts sorting to do.


----------



## KESET (Sep 1, 2001)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

damn man, you were there till 7?
maybe i shouldve stayed and had another beer


----------



## SELFMADE (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

3:30am Sunday.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (SELFMADE)*

flipped the intake manifold? what kind of crazy piping set-up are putting together?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (bugasm99)*

thats the way it was...meth injection on top....
edit...
ummm yea wait...tb is on other side...intake is the same

















_Modified by nothing-leaves-stock at 6:21 AM 9-24-2007_


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_
ummm yea wait...tb is on other side...intake is the same

















The intake is symmetrical and the block off was put on the other side.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

saw that in this last pic BUT the one before....i didn't see holes...


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_saw that in this last pic BUT the one before....i didn't see holes...

Holes are in your head josh....and all your rocks leaked out


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_
The intake is symmetrical and the block off was put on the other side.









Understandable, but that still doesn't answer what craziness Chubb is thinking up with the TB facing the firewall.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (bugasm99)*

OK folks it's asymmetrical...meaning the end caps come off and the throttle body takes it's place...... it can be right or left handed


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

Why's it so drafty in here? Somebody got a window open?








Chubb gooses himself under the work bench.















Ethan pities the fool (who doubts he'll need a ride to H20)!








The crew busy at 11:30pm...








The "finished" rear end. That's an Audi 01A rear + axles and Mk3 subframe + spindles. It actually fits. Now ya know.


----------



## SELFMADE (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks for the pics Scott. Diff is mounted, engine mounts are almost done. Now Im going to c-knotch the rear for axle travel and get the shift box sorted.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

SICKI ICKY!!!!!!!!


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (1.8TRabbit)*

I was on my way towards the shop last night but bailed after sitting in traffic for 2+ hours. I'll stop by tonight after the flyers game.


----------



## Fukendrivin (Jan 18, 2007)

Damn thats cool. I halfway want to drive down there to see that rather than waiting til h20. Nice work guys


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (Fukendrivin)*

How are you guys going to get the rear caster right?


----------



## SELFMADE (Mar 30, 2006)

caster/camber plates. Toe will be set with stock tierod end and heim joints on stock aircooled tierods.
I <3 how VWs are like legos.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (SELFMADE)*

dude, pipes, mk3 when yes no?


----------



## dub101 (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: (SELFMADE)*

wow this is the first 5 page thread I ever read front to back.(hooked on fonics worked for me)
Chubb this confirms it you are insane. I CANT wait to see finish pics of this thing. Congrats on the numbers two before the tear down. Lots of people replied to you question about the record talking about cars with standalone systems. To make 300+ on chip tuning is SERIOUS on an 8v http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Stan


----------



## jettadrvr94 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: (SELFMADE)*

Very nice project! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (jettadrvr94)*

I just got back from the shop and the project is still rolling along. There is a huge list of stuff that still needs to be done, but spirits are high and I still have faith it will get done ... at least driveable.
I'm sure Chubb will post up some pics when he finally pulls his head out from the sheet metal.


----------



## SELFMADE (Mar 30, 2006)

UPDATE!!!! IT ROLLS!!!!!
Ill get some pics of the rear subframe/diff assm. when I get to the shop. We worked till sometime around 5am this morning. 
To Do List...
-pedal assm.
-steering column, rack and ends.
-cooling system
-shorten driveshaft.
-wire entire car.
-build trans tunnel.
-install new fuel system.
-install MSD box and Snow WMI
-fab dash with shelf to hold controllers,ecu,MSD
-Alignment.
If anyone wnat to lend a hand, come on by we can use the help. Thank to everyone who has.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (SELFMADE)*

nuts


----------



## poopooplatter (Jan 15, 2005)

*Re: (SELFMADE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SELFMADE* »_UPDATE!!!! IT ROLLS!!!!!
Ill get some pics of the rear subframe/diff assm. when I get to the shop. We worked till sometime around 5am this morning. 
To Do List...
-pedal assm.
-steering column, rack and ends.
-cooling system
-shorten driveshaft.
-wire entire car.
-build trans tunnel.
-install new fuel system.
-install MSD box and Snow WMI
-fab dash with shelf to hold controllers,ecu,MSD
-Alignment.
If anyone wnat to lend a hand, come on by we can use the help. Thank to everyone who has. 

awesome


----------



## SELFMADE (Mar 30, 2006)




----------



## SELFMADE (Mar 30, 2006)

-Back seat fits over the diff...
-"name that part" on the rear sub-frame
-Spec stage3+ should hold the power nicely
-Rockin Some fresh NLS swag @ 4am.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (SELFMADE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SELFMADE* »_-
-Rockin Some fresh NLS swag @ 4am.

niceeee...
your a mad man


----------



## GTI...VRsicks (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (SELFMADE)*

UHHH... im out of the loop haha my phones been broken, IM back at school, and I havent talked to you in months... and I need to see this quattro man... lookin ridiculous Hit me up sometime


----------



## GTI...VRsicks (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (GTI...VRsicks)*

was not in a good state of mind comment deleted bc I was too stoned to think correctly










_Modified by GTI...VRsicks at 4:38 PM 9-27-2007_


----------



## KESET (Sep 1, 2001)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

chubbs hair -->





























im planning on stopping up tomorrow night.
after i get the rear beam swapped, ill lend ya a hand on whatever you need


----------



## 1badimport (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (KESET)*

cool project ..im made 412 whp on my 8vt ..like killa said stg5 hotside 60-1 hifi [email protected] pretty much a drivable car just a side exit exaust .. ..
sprayed the car a few times would geuss around 490-510 whp on the two fogger settup i think it trapped aroung 136-8 best but that was 4-5 years ago ..if you still need help i have a welder and tons of go fast stuff ..and i have a good idea on setting up rear pinion angles and sqaring the car ....im in berlin.. allen .. pm me if you need any thing or have p-wolf gimmie a ring ..
only criticism you should have welded bracing in the car before you cut it up to keep it sqare ..or added a barr to use as anchor points for the awd.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

i just saw the pic of the rear subframe.
now i see what your up to. i like the idea and it seems executed nicely.
so mkIII subframe, spindles, struts. and 01A drivetrain and rear axles? what about the front axles? also 01A? 
i hope you dont mind but i might mimic your rear subframe design for installing a quattro into a mkII. this is looking really good, cant wait to see it finished. i hope your gonna upgrade the motor sometime. 16vT, perhaps?
LMK about the other parts if you would.
excellent idea. looks really good so far.


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vagrant_mugen* »_ i hope your gonna upgrade the motor sometime. 16vT, perhaps?

no need to its just as easy to make big power with an 8v motor than a 16v motor, and 8v parts are cheap and plenty full


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: (SELFMADE)*

your rear subframe is backwards and the knuckles are reversed, this project hurts my head.


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

ahh but 400awhp w/ a 24% drivetrain loss might require a few more valves. 
perhaps not...


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: (all-starr-me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *all-starr-me* »_your rear subframe is backwards and the knuckles are reversed, this project hurts my head.

i though something looked funny.
other than a few things this seems like a pretty straightfoward swap. just as involved as a mid-engine (with rear strut towers, and mounting the rear subframe), but easier in some respects, like clutch, shifter, coolant, and so forth. and its a quattro for F's sake.


----------



## SELFMADE (Mar 30, 2006)

2am..... Still not running yet. Doesnt look like we`ll be hitting our deadline but H20 is still a go. We`re not stpping til it drives out of the shop. Second all nighter in a row. We`re all pretty beat up at this point but no one wants to give up. 
Allen, P-Wolf just left around 11pm. I must say it was you guys that made me want to go fast in VWs. back in 97ish when I saw a few rabbits at the track making 11 second passes. I was stunned, and your new ride... Sick to say the least. Im out of Argon but Ill have that around 9-10am. Than its back to cutting and finishing off some of the mounts and boost tubes. Thanks for the offer. Il be in touch.


----------



## SELFMADE (Mar 30, 2006)

P.S. to everyone one with questions Ill come on here monday and explain it all. This project was started wednesday the 18th and we set a deadline of 10am friday the 28th. This has been alot more work then we first thought it would be but theres no chance of us giving up on it at this point. I do have a room booked at the Best Western for today at 3pm and Id like to check in close to that time. See you`ll down there. Its well passed time for a drink.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (SELFMADE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SELFMADE* »_Its well passed time for a drink. 

what about the lovely budweiser in the fridge? give me a call when you get down, i have your decals.


----------



## MarcoVR6SC (May 3, 2003)

*Re: (bugasm99)*

Hi, nice work guy's.
That dip in the dyno is from the valve overlap, overlap is ok when using superchargers but you don't want valve overlap with turbo's.


----------



## 1badimport (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (MarcoVR6SC)*

well how did it go ?? i wasnt able to get to h2o ..just curiose if you guys made it ..


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

this is suspenseful.


----------



## KESET (Sep 1, 2001)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

to end the suspense:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3454903
last page


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

i know it didnt get finished, i just wanted to know some stuff....


----------



## SELFMADE (Mar 30, 2006)

Bust! Ill start a new build thread. posting tons of pics of our new chassis.


----------



## 1badimport (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (SELFMADE)*

make it rwd ,put a powerglide with an adapter plate to the 8v ,get some sds ,backhalf the car ..it will roll and never break ..
i have another vw project with a power glide and a 20v turbo going to happen some wher down the line ...i built a 20 2.0 to put in the rabbit and sold all the other stuff ,...
but the motor is still sitting fresh and un assembled in the bag in my garrage loft ..ill put it together some day in a rdw corrodo but for now im playing with the rx7..
i just about done with the new motor ,parachute and wheely bars..
now i just need a low 8 second pass cars been [email protected]
http://media.putfile.com/allen-rx7-wheel-stand


_Modified by 1badimport at 4:32 PM 10-3-2007_


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (SELFMADE)*

What ever happened to this project?


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

it got parted out and scrapped...


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

Here's a similar project that's local to me that's actually being done right. Enjoy.








http://www.customobsessions.co...18241


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vagrant_mugen* »_it got parted out and scrapped...


That sucks.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (1badimport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1badimport* »_ i just about done with the new motor ,parachute and wheely bars..
now i just need a low 8 second pass cars been [email protected]
http://media.putfile.com/allen-rx7-wheel-stand


Allen,
it's not a vw but post pics up of the setup anyway, those are some serious numbers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SomeMacGuy* »_Here's a similar project that's local to me that's actually being done right. Enjoy.








http://www.customobsessions.co...18241


this is a mid engine RWD. not that similar to an AWD swap.
heres a SIMILAR project, just getting started but will be done right, and brought to completion. 
http://www.motorgeek.com/phpBB...19926
2000lb 93' vw fox+16vT+quattro/RWD= lots of fun. hope to start surgery in a month or so. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Fastbreakstar22 (Nov 4, 2005)

Wow - I cant believe Ive been sleeping on this thread. 
Sick work Rob http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Hopefully, Ill be able to post some numbers that we pull off on here soon too.
I have a new goal - 300+whp. How does that sound?
How could we get there? sri + water/meth + head work + pistons? or 16vt?


----------

